
Microsoft VC Summit - mattculbreth
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/03/microsoft_vc_su.html
======
pg
Ever wonder why a big co like Microsoft would have a "VC summit?"
Traditionally the point was to explain where Microsoft planned to expand, in
order to frighten VCs out of investing in companies in that area. VCs being
what they are, that kind of thing works surprisingly well.

~~~
mattculbreth
That's funny. Steve's probably a good guy to do it, too. I met with him at a
small roundtable when I was leading a consulting firm (Microsoft gold
partner). He was great--spoke 200 words/minute about all of the products they
had right around the corner. I wrote them all down and then checked about six
months later. They delivered on the Office Live stuff (about 50% of what he'd
said), but then everything else was pretty flat.

He was fun to be around though. :)

